# Black 1964 Fender Jaguar with gold hardware



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi there,
I have been stewing over the origins of this great old guitar for a few weeks now and have come to a conclusion. I rang most of the big vintage stores in States and spoke to some great old hands. I had a 5 or 6 guys look at it here in Vancouver to hear their opinions. Now I would like to hear any words of wisdom from forum members. 

This guitar was purchased in the late '70s and was gigged for a few years and has been sitting in its case for the last 20 years. A young client brought it in to authenticate it and to possibly sell it. This is not an open a shut case, black Jags are rare and even rarer is gold hardware. After much deliberation I have come to conclusion that the neck has been refinished. This neck is an odd one, it is stamped B width but has an A in marker pen under the lacquer. It has been shaved down to an A width and also is loose fit in the neck pocket. The slimming of the neck looks fairly amateur and uneven, but this was a weird time at Fender. The finish on the back under the black light refracts as it should, but I believe it to be an old refin. The black headstock however doesn't refract at all while the body shows up a sweet opaque blue. Our initial theory was that maybe the headstock wasn't clear coated so it wouldn't show up well under the black light. 

I ended up tracking down another black '64 Jag with matching headstock at Rudy's in New York. After a good chat with the vintage tech there he told me that their Jag's headstock was clear coated. So after numerous phone calls and 6 guys all giving opinions I have come to the conclusion that the neck has been refinished. The rest of the guitar is all there and looks the goods, the odd single line Kluson is also a mystery?

I would like to hear what the forum members say about this guitar.

Cheers Dave,

Dave's Vintage Guitars


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi dave-
cant help much, but i think the double line klusons were introduced in 64-
so they could have used old stock, especially since they were using the gold hardware. up till 64 they used the single line ones i believe.
its entirely possible that the headstock didnt get a clear coat at the factory, and black headstocks didnt get the full decal. 
lot of mysteries here, but lovely guitar.
i want.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Fraser,
It is a great guitar and it has provided a challenge finding out info. The odd tuner has me thrown off. This guitar would have been a custom order and would have cost a small fortune so I am convinced that it would have been all matching. My guess is that the tuner broke and since gold is so rare that they used the first one they could find. It is ironic that they used an even rarer single line Kluson. You are right on with the decal but this one to my eyes looks a little too new. I guess with all of the uncertainties on its originality it is best to assume a refin. I wouldn't mind hearing from anyone that has encountered similar guitars in their time, I guess they are rare.

Did you find out anymore info on the Teisco??

Dave.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey dave, did you try posting about this guitar here?-
OffsetGuitars.com &bull; Index page
some pretty knowledgeable folks there, and theyve seen it all.

no new info on the teisco, except that it gets cooler and funkier everytime i pick it up.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Dave, you could also try posting here: guitar-collector.org

Cheers,
Alex

PS: Fraser, what model Teisco do you have?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Dave, you could also try posting here: guitar-collector.org
> 
> Cheers,
> Alex
> ...


Alex, the one we are talking about is a guitar i purchased from Dave. we call it a teisco, but its probably something else. lol.
thats why Dave asks, its a bit of a mystery.
no matter, its a very cool guitar, and im not selling it, so its more for our own personal interest that we wonder-
you can see it here
http://www.guitarscanada.com/vintage/34016-60s-teisco-kawaii.html

i also have this one
http://www.guitarscanada.com/vintage/33158-teisco-eb-220-a.html


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

fraser said:


> Alex, the one we are talking about is a guitar i purchased from Dave. we call it a teisco, but its probably something else. lol.
> thats why Dave asks, its a bit of a mystery.
> no matter, its a very cool guitar, and im not selling it, so its more for our own personal interest that we wonder-
> you can see it here
> ...


It looks like one of the Kent, Silvertone, Truetone or other Kawaii-made two-Pups from about 1965-67. They were pretty popular and were usually department-store brand guitars (though I don't ever remember them being sold at Canadian Tire - the only REALLY important store when I was a kid!) Very cool! I especially liked the video...that's the kind of 'sloppy' slide playing that can only be played right when inebriated...and you did that very well!

My single pup '69 Teisco ET-110 Tulip named "Megalon" has a similar slide sound, but it's just a little 'cheesier'.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Alex,
Thanks for the link I will get onto these 2 new sources and see where they take me. That little Teisco guitar is still a mystery, I guess it is safe to say it is Japanese. I remember the night I went to get it, it was a bit of a mission but I picked up a '63 and '66 Harmony Bobcat from the same guy. The '63 had the neck snapped in half but the '66 turned out really nice with a clean up, it had 2 gold foil DeArmonds in it. Every now and then a few great little vintage guitars pop up and I was lucky enough to luck out there.

Dave.


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

I dunno much but you probably already know this but they go from $3000-$4000 online...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Unknow and others pictures by Electraglide49 - Photobucket
Well, I hope the link to the album works. Would have posted seperate pics but I can't quite figure that out yet. Anyway, the "Teisco" sorta looks like the Kent Polaris II and Unknown 1. Maybe same factory, Fujigen Gakkii, different names perhaps. Don't know when Unknown 1 was painted but I got in touch with where I bought it to see if they could help. Unknown 2 is something I picked up, stripped down and cleaned up. 3 pc solid body, 1 pc neck, no id. anywhere. Think it's from the 70's. The Kent hollowbody is late '60s. I would say a different factory than the Polaris II. And I checked out the video. Original composition? 
Need a few parts for the Polaris II. "String retainer", chicken head knob, bridge base and logo. Might make the base myself if I get some brass. Got any parts hanging around Dave? Need a few trem parts for Unknown 1 but I have a few old Harley valve springs and a silver butterknife that might work. 
And someone had to mention Silvertone. One would look quite nice with the Kent hollow and the Canora and the JF1. Hollowbody of course. Didn't have Canadian Tire where I grew up, just Sears, The Bay and Eatons. The music store sold pianos and violins. 
Anyway, for now, the sun is shining and the road is calling. Might go looking for old motocycles and guitars again. After I mow the lawn......the keeper of the family fortune mentioned that.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice stuff there, Electraglide! This should probably go in another thread however. Here's a link to some of mine: Pictures by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Vintage link*

I believe the unknown 1 is a Norma judging by the shape and headstock. I have been using Bigsby springs and trem bars for that style of trem. I cut a coil off the springs to fit and they work great. I don't have a chicken head knob for the Kent but I am always looking for parts.



There is a great website with tonnes of '60 and '70s pictures called My rare guitars, might help with the other one.

Vintage Guitars & Rare Guitars | MyRareGuitars.com

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I also like Vintage Guitars at VintAxe.com. They also have a forum and some very cool old catalogs uploaded (you have to pay to access them all) whcih you can look through.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice stuff electraglide and alex, very cool collections.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice guitars Alex. I figure I'll probably have to make or adapt the parts I need. If a motorcycle valve spring was good enough for the original Bigsby I should be able to adapt one of the ones I have. If not, there's a store in town that has some old guitars and parts. Might book 1/2 a day off work and go see what he has. Checked out one of the Norma's on "My Rare Guitars". Looks pretty close....the trem looks different. More like a guitar I saw in a pawnshop north of here. 
Well, I think I'll turn on an amp and fracture a few cords. Later.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure if you have this website Dave. It does mention single line Klusons, just the Fender Logo and gold hardware.
Fender Jaguar Vintage Hopefully I clicked the right spots and the link came thru.
later


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Great Vintage Links*

Thanks guys, 
I have the vintaxe link already on my webpage along with a few other really good ones. I had a good look on that vintage Jaguar page when the guitar first came into the shop, it has some great info. I have come across plenty of other great pages for guitars such as Framus, Daion and Harmony to name a few. With so much misinformation out there it is great to stumble across these pages with real correct information on rare or obscure guitars.

My old time favourite is the provide.net series that have been set up by private collector. He has info on Gibson, Fender and a few others.

Here is the Fender link Vintage Guitars Info - Fender, collecting vintage guitars fender stratocaster, strat, telecaster, tele

Cheers Dave.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

got a picture where the neck bolts onto the guitar?


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*More jag pics*

Hi,
I do have a pic of the neckplate and also a side shot of the neckpocket. You can sort of make out the gap by the shadow it forms on the neck side.

Cheers Dave.


----------

